# Guess I can kiss my savings goodbye...



## departuresong (Dec 9, 2009)

5th generation confirmed. Basically.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Dec 9, 2009)

Pokemon is a cash cow. Of course they're going to continue making sequels. I wouldn't be surprised if Pokemon lives on for another ten years, maybe twenty.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 9, 2009)

\o/ FUCK YEAH I DON'T NEED MONEY ANYWAY


----------



## glitchedgamer (Dec 9, 2009)

It may be a cash cow, but lucky for them I fucking love this cow.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 9, 2009)

That just sounds like some answer they pulled out of their ass for a kid who asked if there would be a fifth gen. 

Of course, there probably WILL be a fifth gen, and I'm likely to buy it too. Unless it consists entirely of shitty prevos or something.


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 9, 2009)

This almost sounds like an "official" (or, at least as official as a freakin' _Twitter_ post can be) response to all the people who blurted out nonsense like "ZOMG ARCEUS IZ GAWD! They can't make any more legendaries now!"

And about the money-eating-ness... the series actually isn't as much of a money-drainer now as it was in the first 3 generations, when you pretty much had to buy multiple versions and trade between them (unless you actually found someone else with the other version... and even then, you still had to buy a link cable.)  Now all you need to do is find some place with Wi-Fi access, which is... a lot of places: even here in the middle of nowhere, the local community college and a few fast-food places have Wi-Fi.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 9, 2009)

Not to mention this is most likely PUSA; they like to throw out lines like this. I probably won't believe in a confirmed fifth gen until there are CoroCoro scans to back it up. :v


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 9, 2009)

Except _of course_ there is going to be a fifth generation. Anybody who ever convinced themselves they were stopping at four is delusional.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 9, 2009)

There's a reason I didn't get my hopes up when I saw the first few threads about this. Also, Bulbanews had an announcement about it but it seems to have been pulled.

Not that I don't think there won't be a Gen 5, but this isn't it, people.


----------



## Diz (Dec 10, 2009)

If you actually check the twitter account, they have deleted their past tweets and added new ones recently, stating to the effect that the twitter account had been hacked and fake tweets were posted.



> After being closed down for a brief period of time due to hacking, the official Pokémon twitter is back in black with Pokémon attacks!





> the fake tweets were made by: goldndsilver7, jubilifetv, Mansmasherz, and BadCandyStudios


Of course I'm not saying there won't be a 5th generation, it's just that this isn't an official confirmation


----------



## Flareth (Dec 10, 2009)

So, yes...the info was fake...but don't fret, we'll probably will have a 5th gen. 

I'm curious on how it got hacked, though...-read up on it- Ah...it was fake to begin with....and we fell for it...


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 14, 2009)

2011, guys. 2011. It's gonna happen.


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 23, 2009)

El Garbanzo said:


> This almost sounds like an "official" (or, at least as official as a freakin' _Twitter_ post can be) response to all the people who blurted out nonsense like "ZOMG ARCEUS IZ GAWD! They can't make any more legendaries now!"
> 
> And about the money-eating-ness... the series actually isn't as much of a money-drainer now as it was in the first 3 generations, when you pretty much had to buy multiple versions and trade between them (unless you actually found someone else with the other version... and even then, you still had to buy a link cable.)  Now all you need to do is find some place with Wi-Fi access, which is... a lot of places: even here in the middle of nowhere, the local community college and a few fast-food places have Wi-Fi.


What exactly did the Twitter thing say? 

on the Arceus thing, Apparently Mew is the creator of all pokemon, and Arceus is the creator of Mew (?) so they'll probably have the creator of Arceus.


Alabaster said:


> 2011, guys. 2011. It's gonna happen.


YAY one year to play before the world ends! (>__>)


PS: 10 days is not a thread revival IMO, especially since this was the top of the list. :l I am extremely sorry, if it is.


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 23, 2009)

WHOO!!! As long as they keep making these, I will buy them. But only one thing...........
HOW THE HELL DO I GET THE MONEY!
I have enough, but I can't spend it from my account....( If I withdrew a pile of cash, people would stalk me and find out what I wad buying. If people knew I was a Pokémon addict, my social status would drop to 0....) I am at three now. Plus, I need to get past SoulSilver first. (Yes, I am disobeying the Pokéfan law, I don't talk about Pokémon, but I am an addict) But we will have to live through Pre-vos and evos. Just make a new evolution line for god's sake! And I agree with Wartortle. (Wierd not calling you Mew~ anymore) We have one year to play the game, and then we die. I wish I could live for the sixth gen... ;_;


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 27, 2009)

steele said:
			
		

> WHOO!!! As long as they keep making these, I will buy them. But only one thing...........
> HOW THE HELL DO I GET THE MONEY!
> I have enough, but I can't spend it from my account... *etc*


did you read the thread? the twitter posts were fake. :|


----------



## Mewtwo (Jan 4, 2010)

THE WORLD WILL *NOT* END IN 2012!

Aaannnyywaays, back on topic, I do believe there will be a 5th gen, just not yet.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 4, 2010)

Mewtwo said:


> THE WORLD WILL *NOT* END IN 2012!


Can I sex you up now?

Oh yeah, and there will probably be a fifth gen, but it's a matter of time, not that big a matter of time, but still.


----------

